# Eagle pack



## lab&amp;springerguy (Jul 21, 2006)

Do any of you folks feed Eagle pack. I am curently feeding the power formula and am considering switching to something else. My dogs do great on it but I am currently paying $36.99 for a 37.5# bag and it is getting to be a bit much for my wallet. 

Any advise on a comparible brand that is less expensive would be great. I have used Pro Plan but had a hard time keeping wight on my dogs in the winter, and thier coats did not look nearly as good as they do now.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## caesarlabrador (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi, I have tried just about every premium brand food available at pet stores as I was a manager for many years. However, I have always gone back to Eagle as my dogs do the best on it. Even though I can get a better deal by feeding other brands price wise, I pay more and feed Eagle as my dogs do well on it. 

Danielle


----------



## caesarlabrador (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to mention. A comparable brand that I find the dogs do good on, but not as good as on Eagle, is Healthwise. It is cheaper where we live in Canada but I am not sure the price of it in the USA. You can read about it at www.naturapet.com


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

One of my clients used Eagle Pack. While the dog was here in training we were paying about $49.00 (US) per 40# bag. Thought it to be a little pricey, but the client was paying the food bill so it didn't bother me.

It did firm up his stool though versus the EUK and IAMS he was on.......made me happy.................


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Call/email Eagle Pack, they do have a frequent feeder program, ask for some coupons. 
Visit their website regularly; got a $2 coupon for their Holistic Select food this month.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am paying $26.99 + 6% sales tax for Eagle Pack Power Formula and $24.99 for the Original Adult.


----------



## lab&amp;springerguy (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks all for the help. I think I will stick with eagle pack and maybe mix a bag of power and original together, the original is about $10 dollars cheaper. I already got so much darn money tied up into these dogs whats a few more dollars a month on dog food! 

Greg, 

you are getting a really good deal, Must be because you are close to the company in terms of location....

Thanks,

Ryan Sullivan


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> I am paying $26.99 + 6% sales tax for Eagle Pack Power Formula and $24.99 for the Original Adult.


Hey Greg,

Seems way cheaper than the standard.

Do tell!!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Anthony Heath said:


> > I am paying $26.99 + 6% sales tax for Eagle Pack Power Formula and $24.99 for the Original Adult.
> 
> 
> Hey Greg,
> ...


The name of the store is K-9 Specialty in Warren, MI. The owner gets in semi truck loads three times a week, he says he makes a few dollars a bag and makes a profit selling in volume. This was a grocery store at one time so he has a large storage area to carry a lot of food and K-9 has been in business for long time and it’s a ZOO of people 7 days a week when he is open. He carries everything from A to Z and if he doesn't have it he will order for you. Anthony you are correct that it is cheaper, but since he buys in such high volume he gets a price break, the other store I buy my Eagle Pack from is another mom & pop store and sells the Power formula to me for $29, and the Original Adult $26.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

You can try contacting Arkat Nutritions. They have a VF Complete formula 30-20 but 670 K/cals per cup and 40 lbs is less then the Eagle Pack and you will feed less to. Sells in my area for $32.99 for 40#
Eagle Pack 431 K/cals per cup
VF Performance 632 K/cals per cup
No Corn or By-products same Chicken Meal base and 450 Mg/Kg Glucosamine. 
Call Cindy Rector at 1-888-412-7528 and she will look up any stores in your area. 
www.arkat.com


----------

